# [gelöst] Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht



## joraku (15. April 2011)

*[gelöst] Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Hallo Leute, 

ich darf im Auftrag von ein paar Kumpels für einen anderen Kumpel als Geschenk ein Strategiespiel suchen welches eine "sehr gute", also eine aktuelle Grafik aufweist. Das Setting an sich ist eigentlich egal.
Dabei habe ich jedoch folgendes Problem: außerhalb von Total War kenne ich mich bei Strategiegames nicht mehr wirklich aus. 

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für mich?
Ein paar Einschränkungen gibt es leider:

- kein Spiel aus der Total War - Reihe
- nicht R.U.S.E.
- nicht Company of Hereos
- ebenfalls nicht Starcraft 2

Ich habe da schon an "World in Conflict" gedacht, aber das Game ist ja schon von 2007 (ich habe nur die Demo gespielt). Das Spiel soll ja nicht schlecht sein, aber gibt es Games im Strategiebereich die eine bessere Grafik haben? 
Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen. 
mfg joraku


----------



## Lan_Party (15. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit anno 1404? Die Grafik soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## joraku (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Ist schon bekannt. 
Ein Spiel mit mehr Action wäre nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich glaube, dass die Auswahl da im Moment sehr beschränkt ist, oder?


----------



## The_Rock (15. April 2011)

So viele Strategiespiele gibts heutzutage nicht mehr 

World in Conflict hat immer noch mit die beste Grafik. Mag er denn Spiele ohne Basenbau?

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch C&C3 (mit AddOn) ein. Die letzten beiden C&Cs waren eher für die Tonne.


----------



## joraku (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

C&C3 hat die Person schon 
Mh, dachte mir schon, dass es da zur Zeit wenig Auswahl gibt. Knüller wie Empire Earth und Age of Empires (ach, das waren noch Zeiten ) liegen schon länger zurück und ihre Nachfolger (zumindest bei Empire Earth) konnten nicht auf ganzer Linie überzeugen.
Ich denke, es wird dann auf World in Conflict herauslaufen.
@Basenbau: Ich denke, dass macht nichts.


----------



## Rolk (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Dawn of War 2 fällt mir noch ein. Das ist schon recht actionlastig.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

King Arthur The Roleplaying Wargame hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Eventuell ist das ja was für euch.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. April 2011)

Wie wäre es mit warhammer 40k?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Hallo joraku
Gut, bevor wir hier jetzt alle Strategiespiele durch gehen die es gibt solltest du am besten dort einmal vorbei schauen :
Strategie-Spiele für den PC bei GameStar.de - Release Dates, Wertungen, Infos zu Strategy Games
Dort kannst du dir auch aussuchen ob du die Strategiespiele nach Release, Wertung, Alphabet oder Top_Spiele suchst.


----------



## Shi (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Codename Panzers: Cold War hat mMn eine sehr hübsche Grafik


----------



## joraku (15. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge. Ich werde sie mir morgen alle einmal anschauen und mich dann mit meinen Freunden beraten.


----------



## UDC|AcE (16. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*



Rolk schrieb:


> Dawn of War 2 fällt mir noch ein. Das ist schon recht actionlastig.



das is wie company of heroes.. beides kacke wobei  dawn of war2 noch nen coolen speziellen multiplayer hat.. aber selbst der is nach 20 stunden langweilig -.-


----------



## Dum_Dum (20. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

also auch nach 4 Jahren hat World in Conflict immer noch die beste Grafik (wie Crysis). Und es hat hervorragende LAN-Unterstützung. Empfehlen kann ich auch den Modern Warfar-Mod (wicmwmod.com), wenn du auf dicke Artillerie und Hubschrauber-Dogfights stehst


----------



## joraku (20. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Nochmal danke für alle Tipps. 
Meine Suche wurde beendet. Ich hatte mich schon für WiC entschieden, dann haben mir die anderen aber mitgeteilt, dass die zu beschenkende Person seine Meinung geändert hat und sich doch R.U.S.E. wünscht. 

Ja... so ist das. 

finish.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2011)

Total War: Shogun 2 hat ne sehr gute Grafik...


----------



## joraku (25. April 2011)

*AW: [gelöst] Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Danke für den Tipp, der leider unsinnig war wenn du mal den ersten Post gelesen hättest.  Dort schrieb ich, dass ich nach keinem Total War - Spiel suche und ich denke, Shogun 2 könnte ja aus genau dieser Reihe stammen, wie der Name schon vermuten lääst. 
Im 14. Post in diesen  Thread, also in einem über deinen, schrieb ich, dass sich die Frage erledigt hat.

Ich habe jetzt nocheinmal die Threadüberschrift angepasst - man muss ja nicht immer wieder den alten Thread ausgraben.


----------



## Festplatte (26. April 2011)

*AW: [gelöst] Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Sorry!


----------



## joraku (26. April 2011)

*AW: [gelöst] Strategiespiel mit aktueller Grafik gesucht*

Kein Grund sich zu entschuldigen 
Macht ja nichts, ich schrieb den Post nur, damit in drei Monaten nicht jemand auf die Idee kommt den Thread wieder auszugraben.


----------

